# Extrem lahme Netzwerk Initialisierung bei Windows XP



## MrSandman666 (28. März 2002)

Hallo erstmal!

Seit ich meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt habe (mittels Recovery CD) braucht Windows irgendwie ewig um die Netzwerkprotokolle zu initialisieren. Windows ist schon lange hochgefahren, aber ich kann nicht in die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkumgebung einsehen, ich kann keine DSL Verbingungen herstellen und Netzwerkverbindungen werden nicht erkannt. Erst nach etwa 2 Minuten kann ich das Netzwerk benutzen und online gehen. Das passiert übrigens nicht, wenn der PC schon ne Weile läuft und man sich als neuer User anmeldet, nur nachdem der PC hochfährt.

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Oder noch wichtiger: hat irgendjemand ne Idee, wie man das beheben könnte?


----------



## Lykon (6. April 2002)

wenn du 2 netzwerkkarten drin hast, dann kannst du bei der wo das dsl modem dran ist die tcp/ip dienste deaktivieren, die brauchste da net, da sowieso pppoe benutzt wird. Wenn du das dann hast, hast du nur noch tcp/ip für die home-card und somit wird das wieder um einiges schneller hatte das prob auch, so hats bei mir geklappt


----------



## MrSandman666 (6. April 2002)

Danke, werde ich mal ausprobieren!


----------

